# 2009 GTROC Calendar



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Lots of new people here, and quite a few potential and existing R35 GT-R owners, so just just making you aware of the eagerly awaited calendar for 2009.
The calendar has been running now since 2003, and has, in sales and quality terms got better and better.
Well get your wallets out and hold on to something stirdy, cause this ones going to be a stonker..!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Quality images and most brilliantly put together and printed by Calvin, our resident printer...the 2009 Calendar promises to be one NOT to miss.
Last year we sold out with many more people still contacting us for one...Dont be those people! :clap:


----------



## RA7290 (Aug 19, 2008)

where & how can I order?

cheers, Jan


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

They're already in the shop: Products - GTR OWNERS CLUB
£10 for non-members and £8.50 for members (plus postage). I am sure Paul can tell you a lot more about them but they are exceptional quality 17"x12" calendars. Lats year we sold out and we don't order a reprint because the cost gets expensive for additional short runs.

I haven't seen this year's calendar proofs but no doubt Paul will have something available in a couple of weeks or so and know he has been working on it for months! This year, unlike previous years, we have no sponsors for the calendar, so that gives us a lot more room for a really good photo


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Some proof shots will be a little while yet, but there are some exceptional feature photos to warm your cockles.


----------



## Skyline Squeak (Jun 21, 2006)

Cool, sounds good!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm more than confident the '09 calendar will be equeally as good as '08's, if not better! So no need for 'previews', got my order in already.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I seem to have deleted my reciept from my inbox, is their anychance of another please?


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

Postage and packing price is 2 pounds for UK or International ?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

P+P is per order anywhere in the world. So if you have some mates who'd like one it might pay you to club together and order en-masses. Paul will then send you them in a single shipment and you can distribute


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

*WOW!* Just seen the first proof from Paul. Lookin' good! :squintdan


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

can we get a small thumbnail picture of it?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I think Paul is working on them in a way that people can't re-use them


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Just got in from work, so will post a few teasers here and there later :smokin:..keep 'em peeled


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Just placed my order, How many are left now?


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

MacGTR said:


> Just placed my order, How many are left now?


Plenty to go round


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

yeah and *PLEASE REMEMBER TO ADD £2 PER ORDER FOR POSTAGE AND PACKAGING*


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh, £2. I only added £1.

Should I just go and order another £1 postage then?


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

MacGTR said:


> Oh, £2. I only added £1.
> 
> Should I just go and order another £1 postage then?


Yes please


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

As John has stated above, can people PLEASE READ the information in the shop about the calendar sales. 
Postage needs to be added as an extra and additional process, which is clearly listed in the shop items.

Thanks folks!!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Here's a picture of one of the months:










members: http://www.gtr.co.uk/products-64-toView_179-gtroc_calendar_2009.html
forum users: http://www.gtr.co.uk/products-64-toView_178-gtroc_calendar_2009.html


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

These are available to members and non-GTROC members. If you want to order one Products - GTR OWNERS CLUB

They are a limited run edition so when we sell out we will not be ordering a reprint. Orders are on a first come first served basis


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Calendar looks awesome.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Why isit that they are limited stock? If the club is making profit off them (I'm not sure if you are or not) then it would make sence to order more then everyone wins, the club gets more money and more members get calendars.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Except that if we order more than we need we end up paying for those not sold. Plus if there is a limited stock we can sell them quickly and effectively and not have to keep pushing it when we need to get on with other things. At the end of the day it's a club run by enthusiasts and we all have jobs to do and some of us have plenty to do for the club already as well.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

.... a sample for the new calendar. If you thought previous years' were good wait until you see this! Congrats to Cem for the design layout and to whoever too the picture but special considerations for Paul in putting it all together! This is just one example of what is an A3 calendar!


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

hmm, lovely. 

Can't wait for the rest


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

:smokin:


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

So - when do I get mine ?


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

Looks great! just ordered one!


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Bean said:


> So - when do I get mine ?


Speak to Aki, he's getting orders together for the overseas JP guys.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

paul creed said:


> Speak to Aki, he's getting orders together for the overseas JP guys.


Cool - except it's been ordered and paid for for a while already Paul 
Can't wait - looks good.
Will order the book you've taken part in too.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Bean said:


> Cool - except it's been ordered and paid for for a while already Paul
> Can't wait - looks good.
> Will order the book you've taken part in too.


Ahh, OK then, well in that case, it will be sent out to you as soon as i have them. Haven't been through all of the orders yet.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

paul creed said:


> Ahh, OK then, well in that case, it will be sent out to you as soon as i have them. Haven't been through all of the orders yet.


Thanks.
Just ordered the book - will look forward to seeing both the calendar and the book fairly soon.
Well done !!


----------



## Undutched (Sep 29, 2006)

I have last years' calendar and want this year's as well(looking at the R32 of November right now). It doesn't say how much posting is needed to go Germany though. Is it also £2 or more?
Thank you Paul for doing this again. I felt special enough getting one last year and appreciate your effort!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

£2 anywhere


----------



## Undutched (Sep 29, 2006)

domo arigato gozaimasu!


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

I can't wait for the ones I ordered either .


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Calendars will be sent out in about a week or so...
For the meantime...enjoy!!


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Calendars are selling thick and fast now guys, so thankyou to all that have ordered so far.
This is the first time we have done a landscape style A3 calendar, and the printer (Calvin at Adlard Print) reckons it's the best we have done so far over the years, so its going to look good.
As you can probably just about see from the above pic, there is a new logo which supports the theme of the calendar, so i hope you will all enjoy celebrating 40 years of the GT-R. Not easy choosing pics for such a difficult theme, but hopefully have managed to at least capture some of the greats.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Go on Al Star, you know you want one


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Is there going to be any space in these calendars to write stuff in specific dates?


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Have a look at the pic above, that is what the pages look like. In answer to your question...no.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks Paul, I wasn't sure whether the previews were an exact replica or a W.I.P so to speak.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

In my opinion the new layout is simply stunning! With the photos now being landscape the whole thing is just so much better than previous years. And you've all read the reports on previous years and just how highly regarded they were then


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

Made my order today  Got along with some friends and we did a little group buy. I'm looking forward to putting the calendar on my wall


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

zell said:


> Made my order today  Got along with some friends and we did a little group buy. I'm looking forward to putting the calendar on my wall


Nice one Zell. :thumbsup:

The calendars are still at the printers at the moment as they have been inundated with work, but soon they will be off to the wiro binders and then on to me...thanks for your patience.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Come on people...roll up, roll up :clap:
Don't miss out on a great calendar, celebrating 40 years of the GT-R. An iconic gathering of automobile porn on glossy paper :thumbsup:
Products - GTR OWNERS CLUB


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

If anyone wants to pick up a calendar this weekend I shall be at West Way Nissan this weekend: Saturday and Sunday


----------



## OllieMeff (May 30, 2008)

And very nice my new calendar is too!!

It is a really good quality calendar with some awsome pics, anyone on the edge of ordering, needs to get it done before all my customers order theirs after seeing mine today/tomorrow!!


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

OllieMeff said:


> And very nice my new calendar is too!!
> 
> It is a really good quality calendar with some awsome pics, anyone on the edge of ordering, needs to get it done before all my customers order theirs after seeing mine today/tomorrow!!


Glad you like it. :clap:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

should these have come through yet?!?!


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> should these have come through yet?!?!


They will be mate, but John had some delivered to him for the Nissan HPC this weekend. The rest will be being posted out during the week.
Sorry for the delay everybody.


----------



## nizmo_freek (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey guys 

Just a quick question, im really really keen on one of the calendars, would love one to hang up in my garage, is there any problem with sending one to New Zealand? And do i just add 2pounds to the price of the calendar?

Cheers
Jason


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

nizmo_freek said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Just a quick question, im really really keen on one of the calendars, would love one to hang up in my garage, is there any problem with sending one to New Zealand? And do i just add 2pounds to the price of the calendar?
> 
> ...


Hi Jason,
By all means go to the shop and order one. Postage is paid as a separate item in the shop, and should be classed as 'Post 2'. 
It might be worth getting your mates together and making a bulk order. saves on postage !!
If you have any problems ordering, feel free to PM me.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Still plenty of calendars available in the shop. All you hundreds of people out there...come on, show your support and get a copy today. This is the best calendar we have produced yet!!!


----------



## Calv GTSt (Jun 30, 2002)

Hi All
I am the printer of the calendar and the newsletter and this is by far the best calendar to date, large landscape format and fantastic pictures, I promise, no one will be dissapointed so get your orders in quick as they wont be around for long

Cheers

Calv :runaway:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Right! Post Office run scheduled for Monday morning


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

Great stuff John , I can't wait to see it


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Have done all the continental European ones today and did the Japanese shipment last week. It takes a while to do them all! Anyway, as soon as we run out Paul and I can sit back for a bit


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Hi folks,
Thanks for all the orders so far. The calendars are selling very well. 
To anyone that hasn't received theirs yet, do not fear...we have had to post so many, it's taking several trips and days to get them all done...
Rest assured, your calendars will be with you soon. :thumbsup:
I know a certain Japanese dignitary already has one in his possession and he's most chuffed with it, so if he can have one, then that's me a happy bunny too.:clap:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

All this talk of calendars  Even when mine comes i've got to give it straight back to Santa and wait even longer!


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Well it's unlucky to hang them up before the new year anyway


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

In case you haven't ordered one yet, there's a handy alternative from Kwik Fit:


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

I ordered a calendar, along with a few other things, on 14 December but I haven't received anything yet. The WorldPay transaction ID was 1585990994.

As instructed in the confirmation email, I emailed Cem on 5 January to try to get a bit more information but he hasn't responded. Is anybody else still waiting for a calendar? Who should I contact for more information?

Ta.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

There is only one transaction on the 14th Dec for a calendar, and a carbon pen also, but the person who ordered did not complete any details, so no name or address is available to us. If this is you Supraman, then i suggest you pm me your details.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Also, can you PM me the entire worldpay number and i will check out your order


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

paul creed said:


> If this is you Supraman, then i suggest you pm me your details.


I have done so. Thanks.


----------



## Leggy pete (Jun 12, 2002)

Im still waiting for mine


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

I was taking a closer look at the June picture and...Hey!!! IS that a dent in the rear fender?


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

lol i don't speak american what's a fender? i thought it was a guitar


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Fender = bumper

Not too sure if you were asking seriously! Perhaps too much work today?

D


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

I thought the bumper is the thing on the rear which women use to bump into other cars with when driving reverse 
Fender= That round cut-out thing of the body to make space for the wheel


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

sumo69 said:


> Fender = bumper
> 
> Not too sure if you were asking seriously! Perhaps too much work today?
> 
> D


possibly. I was at work for 6 hours. got stranded by the storm as i walked to work
"Fender= That round cut-out thing of the body to make space for the wheel " 

do you mean the wheel arch?


----------



## SuzaFan (Jul 3, 2008)

Little bit Off topic, but...
I've purchased the Non UK Membership on Friday, but still haven't got any confirmation that I became a member...
I sent some PMs, but no answer...
Should I fill some more forms or something...?
Thanx


----------



## SuzaFan (Jul 3, 2008)

Hmmm, I see now that it says GTROC member beneath my nickname...
Nice 
But still, what about the membership package?


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

surely it wouldn't have had time to reach you yet?


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

SuzaFan said:


> But still, what about the membership package?


SuzaFan, as I have replied every where, its all in hand. It'll go out later this week. :thumbsup:


----------

